# a7iii screen delay and EVF lag on movie mode, or recording



## FrankBRC (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello,
I bought the A7III a couple of weeks ago, one of the things I noticed is that when I change the mode to movie, the screen slows down, the movements are delayed. The EVF lags a lot, is virtually impossible to use. The same thing happens when I press the record button, no matter what the camera mode is.
When I switch to stills mode, I see an immediate improvement, the screen gets faster, and the EVF only shows a blur when I make faster moves.
I ask friends who have an A7III here whether this behavior is normal or not. Here in my city there is no physical store for me to compare side by side.
Thanks.


----------



## Designer (Nov 7, 2019)

Since videos require a lot more memory and therefore processing time, I suspect that your camera is slowing when recording images.  I think cameras will also decrease the image size whenever they are in video mode.  So you get smaller images, but a lot of them.


----------



## FrankBRC (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you so much for replying.
But should this happen by just selecting movie mode, on mode dial? I don't need to start recording for this strange behavior to happen.
Thanks.


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes.


----------

